#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Dead Cells

## Assassin

Dead Cells lets you control a failed alchemical experiment by trying to understand what is happening on an apparently changing and seemingly cursed island. The difficult but fair fights, the reactive controls, the difficult opponents, the blows and, of course, the panic to get out of trouble, are hard, visceral and cathartic action games. About weapons, Dead Cells offers a multitude of ways to kill your enemies. A wide variety of swords, bows and, of course, spells, but also whips, grenades and turrets, each with its own spin. In addition, mutations and scrolls allow you to create and customize your character differently with each execution. At the end of the day, your skills are the most important players! The Roguelites aim to constantly refine your skills, until what was an insurmountable obstacle becomes a walk in the park. Patience, you'll be better! ... Finally

----------

